# Possible causes for short femurs?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A few of the frogs that I have been morphing out lately have had abnormally formed back legs. I haven't changed a thing as far as tad rearing in the past 6 years (2 oz. cups, blackwater/distilled, tad bites, average temps of 70-75*F). Water changes haven't been as frequent lately, usually once every week or two. Anyone know if this is congenital like SLS can be, or due to the conditions the tads are in?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Raising them in distilled water may contribute to the issue---I think it's good to have calcium in the water, esp. if the tadpole food doesn't have any in there. Water quality issues are linked to deformities. I use drinking water purified by carbon filtration and ozonation.

Your temps could stand to be a bit higher too (depending on species)---74 to 76 is good for imitators. 

Also, possibly, if you have been inbreeding for many generations, this may be the issue as well.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Local tap water is pretty hard, so I'd prefer not to use it. Maybe switching to spring water would help. As far as inbreeding goes, one of the problem groups should be F2 or F3, but I have no specific data to support that. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Switching to spring water may help if you know it was cleaned well, with carbon filtration and ozonation, for instance. Bottled water has regulations that are twice as lax as any city water's regulations, however, so it likely has a higher level of contaminants unless it notes it was cleaned. 
Aquafina is a good one to try---bottled water but cleaned well. Avoid Ozarka.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Did you by chance change vitamin/calcium supplements for the parents?
How short is short?


----------

